# chi deve fare il primo passo in una separazione???



## Old DITBAN26 (14 Giugno 2007)

rientrato ieri da una trasferta di lavoro, felice di rivedere la mia compagna.
Ero davvero ben disposto e di buonumore anche perchè durante il giorno ci eravamo scambiati dei messaggini "simpatici".
Appena sono entrato in casa il suo umore è cambiato completamente, aggressivo e "scazzato". Anche il regalo che le avevo portato è rimasto sul comodino..neanche aperto..
Serata silenziosa e poi a letto.. ma il peso di questa "non-discussione" era forte..

Cosi ho le detto:
" se non sei felice e se non vuoi provare ad esserlo, allora è inutile vivere insieme. Separiamoci."

La sua risposta è arrivata questa mattina:
"Quando mi sono separata (precedente matrimonio) l'ho fatto perchè lo volevo fortemente. Quindi caro mio, se non sopporti questa situazione, devi essere tu a compiere il primo passo.."

..Forse ha ragione... ma chiedendo io la separazione, passerei per quello che ha gettato la spugna..


----------



## Iris (14 Giugno 2007)

Chi non ne puo più!!!!!


----------



## Iris (14 Giugno 2007)

fivestars26 ha detto:


> rientrato ieri da una trasferta di lavoro, felice di rivedere la mia compagna.
> Ero davvero ben disposto e di buonumore anche perchè durante il giorno ci eravamo scambiati dei messaggini "simpatici".
> Appena sono entrato in casa il suo umore è cambiato completamente, aggressivo e "scazzato". Anche il regalo che le avevo portato è rimasto sul comodino..neanche aperto..
> Serata silenziosa e poi a letto.. ma il peso di questa "non-discussione" era forte..
> ...


 
Ma chi è questa!!! la Bellucci?!!!
Roba da matti....


----------



## Old DITBAN26 (14 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma chi è questa!!! la Bellucci?!!!
> Roba da matti....


 
più bella della Bellucci, ma purtoppo non sono il solo a vederla così....


----------



## Iris (14 Giugno 2007)

Capisco


----------



## Old alessia76 (14 Giugno 2007)

credo che si sappia di voler chiudere una relazione gia molto prima di farlo.
e le tue parole mi fan capire che gia lo sai.
abbiamo il diritto di essere piu sereni che si piu,
con o senza una Bellucci al proprio fianco
(non ha neanche a perto il regalino?.. è triste..9


----------



## Old buk (14 Giugno 2007)

Dapprima devi farti tu delle domanda, vivi bene in questa siuazione? cosa provi in effetti per lei? se le risposte sono negative non devi aver timore a fare il primo passo, per evitare di farti male ancora di più (anche se più bella della Bellucci).
p.s. non aver aperto il tuo regalino è un brutto segno... a me suonerebbero già delle campane e non campanellini.


----------



## Iris (14 Giugno 2007)

Se è meglio della Bellucci, non chiedere la separazione....godi...poco ma almeno godi...


----------



## Old DITBAN26 (14 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Se è meglio della Bellucci, non chiedere la separazione....godi...poco ma almeno godi...


si ma in questo periodo mi sento come quello della barzelletta sotto la doccia...





    la sai?


----------



## Old DITBAN26 (14 Giugno 2007)

buk ha detto:


> Dapprima devi farti tu delle domanda, vivi bene in questa siuazione? cosa provi in effetti per lei? se le risposte sono negative non devi aver timore a fare il primo passo, per evitare di farti male ancora di più (anche se più bella della Bellucci).
> p.s. non aver aperto il tuo regalino è un brutto segno... a me suonerebbero già delle campane e non campanellini.


 
Io la amo. O meglio amo quella che era non quella che è!
Se è una sbandata per un altro, so che prima o poi tornerà..
Ma è una sbandata?? O è proprio uscita di pista e non può rientrare in gara?
Vallo a sapere, lei non lo dice..


----------



## Iris (14 Giugno 2007)

fivestars26 ha detto:


> si ma in questo periodo mi sento come quello della barzelletta sotto la doccia...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si. Risparmiacela


----------



## Old DITBAN26 (14 Giugno 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Si. Risparmiacela


sarà fatto...


----------



## Old buk (14 Giugno 2007)

fivestars26 ha detto:


> Io la amo. O meglio amo quella che era non quella che è!
> Se è una sbandata per un altro, so che prima o poi tornerà..
> Ma è una sbandata?? O è proprio uscita di pista e non può rientrare in gara?
> Vallo a sapere, lei non lo dice..


Se sia una sbandata o un'uscita di pista devi cercare di capirlo tu, guarda quello che fa, come si comporta con te.....e capirai da solo con un pò di obiettività.....e poi se torna sei disposto ad accettarla?

P.S. non ti fare problemi sulla bellezza.....se sei stato bravo a conquistarne una cosi bella lo sarai ancora per conquistarne una di maggior bellezza


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Giugno 2007)

buk ha detto:


> Se sia una sbandata o un'uscita di pista devi cercare di capirlo tu, guarda quello che fa, come si comporta con te.....e capirai da solo con un pò di obiettività.....e poi se torna sei disposto ad accettarla?
> 
> P.S. non ti fare problemi sulla bellezza.....se sei stato bravo a conquistarne una cosi bella *lo sarai ancora per conquistarne una di maggior bellezza*


...magari interiore stavolta!!


----------



## La Lupa (14 Giugno 2007)

Ragazzi, guardate che avete sbagliato topic.

Quello della patafisica è nel forum libero.


----------



## Old DITBAN26 (14 Giugno 2007)

*patafisica*

dove si tiene il corso???
e chi sono i docenti???


----------



## La Lupa (14 Giugno 2007)

fivestars26 ha detto:


> dove si tiene il corso???
> e chi sono i docenti???


Non c'è corso.

E' fuori corso.

La patafisica è come la mamma, o ce l'hai o non è che ti viene.

Io, per esempio, c'ho la patafisca spontanea.  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Cinquestelleventisei, comunque, io la Bellucci la mollerei subito.

A scopo cautelare, diciamo.


----------



## Old DITBAN26 (14 Giugno 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Non c'è corso.
> 
> E' fuori corso.
> 
> ...


.. ma io con la bellucci ho fatto anche una figlia...


----------



## La Lupa (14 Giugno 2007)

fivestars26 ha detto:


> .. ma io con la bellucci ho fatto anche una figlia...


Ho capito... ma non sei tu quello che tromba due volte l'anno?







Ora... meglio una trombatina bi-settimanale con una qualunque che pippe iconoclaste, non credi?


... scusa... dai... oggi sono particolarmente scema... però... ora per un pò uno può aspettare e vedere cosa succede... ma quant'è che state messi così?


----------



## Old DITBAN26 (14 Giugno 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ho capito... ma non sei tu quello che tromba due volte l'anno?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    apprezzo la simpatia.. si sono quello che tromba 2 volte all'anno ))) più o meno, tolti gli anni bisestili dove riduco sensibilmente l'attività sessuale..

ma non è un problema di  trombatine bi-settimanali con una qualunque. sarebbe troppo semplice...
Il discorso iniziale era sula separazione..


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Giugno 2007)

fivestars26 ha detto:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tocca a te...perchè almeno in quello credo che lei si aspetti di vederti tirar fuori los cocones! E forse, dico forse, potresti anche scoprire che non vedendoti zerbinato, riscopra un qualche interesse per te!


----------



## Iris (14 Giugno 2007)

Ripeto...nella vita ho sbagliato tutto...
Dovevo concentrarmi sulla patafica, ci ho una certa predisposizione, e cornificare il maritino...


----------



## Old DITBAN26 (14 Giugno 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Tocca a te...perchè almeno in quello credo che lei si aspetti di vederti tirar fuori los cocones! E forse, dico forse, potresti anche scoprire che non vedendoti zerbinato, riscopra un qualche interesse per te!


 
è quello che penso. Forse si sente in una botte di ferro e pensa che il mutuo che stiamo pagando insieme m'impedisca di prendere altre strade..


----------



## Iris (14 Giugno 2007)

fivestars26 ha detto:


> è quello che penso. Forse si sente in una botte di ferro e pensa che il mutuo che stiamo pagando insieme m'impedisca di prendere altre strade..


 
Quello del mutuo è un ottimo argomento...lo sa la Bellucci che lo deve pagare pure lei?

O con le foto di moda guadagna bene...in tal caso chiedile gli alimenti...


----------



## La Lupa (14 Giugno 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Tocca a te...perchè almeno in quello credo che lei si aspetti di vederti tirar fuori los cocones! E forse, dico forse, potresti anche scoprire che non vedendoti zerbinato, riscopra un qualche interesse per te!


Mah.

Dici?   

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io non ci conterei troppo su queste strategie...

O sennò, falla a pezzetti e infilala nel freezer.

Ce l'hai un cane?  

	
	
		
		
	


	









.....naaaaa.... oggi non ce la faccio... bannatemi!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Giugno 2007)

*Scusa...*



fivestars26 ha detto:


> rientrato ieri da una trasferta di lavoro, felice di rivedere la mia compagna.
> Ero davvero ben disposto e di buonumore anche perchè durante il giorno ci eravamo scambiati dei messaggini "simpatici".
> Appena sono entrato in casa il suo umore è cambiato completamente, aggressivo e "scazzato". Anche il regalo che le avevo portato è rimasto sul comodino..neanche aperto..
> Serata silenziosa e poi a letto.. ma il peso di questa "non-discussione" era forte..
> ...


Ma, a parte i mess simpatici, normalmente non è proprio tutto rose e fiori, o no?
Non credere che possa essere cambiato il suo umore per una congiunzione astrale, magari qualcosa che l'ha irritata l'hai fatto...se non ha voluto neppure guardare il regalo.
Non guardare il regalo è una chiara comunicazione: "E' inutile che mi dai questi oggetti e non..." Non lo so qual è la cosa che non le dai, ma il suo comportamento significa questo oppure può significare:"Non pensare di comprarmi con questo oggetto ..."
Insomma aveva qualcosa contro di te.
Non c'entra il presunto amante (ma una che lo fa 4 volte l'anno è improbabile che sia disponibile ad avere un amante, a meno che non sia una situazione particolare che la coinvolge di testa) mi sembra più ragionevole pensare che ci sia qualcosa che ha sentito come provocatoria.
Per quanto riguarda la risposta che ti ha dato al mattino ...è la risposta che darebbe chiunque! E' una provocazione e a questa ha risposto. 
Per quale motivo non dovrebbe volere la separazione se avesse un amante come pensi tu?


----------



## Bruja (17 Giugno 2007)

*Persa*

La signora avrà anche tutti i suoi diritti e le sue ragioni, ma se fa scena muta e met5te il broncio e lòuio non capisce a cosa si riferisce, forse qualche problema di comunicazione questa gentile donzella lo ha!
Se non le sta bene la vita a due con lui. parlasse, abbiamo il sono della parola no?
Quanto al non volere la separazione.... lo sò che dirà una cosa velenos, ma forse, sempre che lei abbia un altro, dall'altra parte NON ci sono gli estremi per concludere qualcosa che non sia clandestino e..... tanto vale prendere tempo per devedere cosa convenga fare.
Ecco che se è lui a chiedere la separazione.......diventa giocoforza essere "generoso"!!!
Spiace avere questa sensazione, ma ho anche un conoscente cancelliere in tribunale nella sezione separazioni e divorzi e di "queste" ragioni ne vede a iosa.
Bruja


----------

